

Wikileaks Release: Anakata Docs - contingencies
http://wikileaks.org/gottfrid-docs/

======
revelation
If I read this correctly from the "IT security incident report", they had a
mainframe on the public internet, with FTP and other common daemons openly
exposed. And thousands of user accounts, some more, some less privileged, with
access to it.

Instead of debating how "cyberwarriors" can attack our public infrastructure
and how we need to add new human rights violations to curb it, I think we need
to institute exponential fines for companies that have failed in employing
even very basic security principles.

~~~
ninjin
Now, while I agree with you that we better preserve civil rights, being stupid
and forgetting to lock your front door certainly isn't a crime. However,
opening said door and copying sensitive documents certainly is, no matter how
dumb it was of the owner to not lock the door in the first place.

What I think we need is public disclosure of who had their data leaked and to
make sure that the ToS can't cover "loosing" the data. Then at least we could
have a class-action lawsuits and make sure that the incentives push companies
towards securing their damn infrastructure instead of relying on insurance
coverage and public ignorance.

~~~
EthanHeilman
>being stupid and forgetting to lock your front door certainly isn't a crime.

It's sidewalks all over again. If I have sidewalk and I don't make it safe for
people to walk on, I am liable. No different with security, companies have a
responsibility.

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
You are not liable. At least not according to most laws in european countries.
It may be different in the US though.

If you don't make your sidewalk safe for people and someone breaks his neck
because of that you are only liable if it was not obvious that the sidewalk
was not safe. For example: If there is ice on the sidewalk it is obvious that
it is not safe to walk on.

Same is true for a wet floor in the supermarket. Even without a sign saying
"DANGER" it is obvious that it is dangerous to walk over the wet floor fast.

In most european countries not removing the ice from your sidewalk can only be
punished with a monetary fine. But it has nothing to do with paying for other
peoples injuries.

~~~
apgwoz
It is of course not always obvious that there is a) ice on a sidewalk. b) that
a floor is wet.

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
In most cases I am sure it is obvious.

If there is 0 F outside, snow, dark, icy sidewalks and you are going outside
acting like it is summer and you fall down it is your own fault and nobody
except you is liable for that. I think we agree here.

I can only talk about the German court system in detail but usually cases
where somebody breaks his arm because of an icy sidewalk do not even end up in
a court room. For a sidewalk to be icy it has to be cold. If you are going
outside, it is cold and your are acting like it is summer (even without snow,
it being dark, ...) you are the one who fell and nobody is liable for that. It
is common knowledge that you should be careful.

This is at least how it works in Germany and in many countries in Europe.

------
contingencies
Summary: Anakata was seized without warning in Cambodia, shoved on a plane,
flown half-way around the world, arrested and imprisoned upon his arrival in
Sweden under new charges (alleged hacking of 'Logica') and questionable
circumstances (including well timed aid donations and high level, out of the
ordinary political exchanges) Anakata has been in prison, largely under 23
hour a day solitary confinement which under UN definition may constitute
torture. He and his mother have been trying to gain him access to distance
education in mathematics, but prison authorities have denied him access to
even a graphing calculator. 225MB of bilingual English/Swedish documents have
also been released.

~~~
Kiro
Requesting a less biased summary.

~~~
RyanZAG
I have down-voted you for posting an extremely useless request. If you believe
the summary is biased, it's up to you to prove that it is biased and/or
provide your own. Requesting one in some strange passive-aggressive manner is
not the right way to do that.

------
hellomister
"[..] Sammantaget har lnfoTorg haft en kostnad för detta som uppgår till ca 2
200 000 kr."

The fact that InfoTorg claims 2.2 million SEK for the cost to enforce a
stronger pwd policy left me with a aaw...

------
ninjin
I haven't had the time to go through it all, but I tried to gain an overview
as to why he was refused distance learning. The main problem is that the
official response is missing and I can only find letters from Anakata and his
mother, either requesting or appealing the missing decisions.

Side-note, I had no idea that his mother was a professor (emeritus) in
linguistics.

------
Kiro
According to the Swedish newspapers anakata says his computer was remotely
controlled but that he can't say by who in fear of his life.

~~~
belorn
Which Swedish newspaper? It would help if you added a link.

~~~
pathy
<http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article16803847.ab>

Last paragraph.

Apparently he feared for his life and does not which it reveal who used his
computer/connection.

------
pathy
The evidence looks pretty strong to me, but I am not an expert in any way.
Anakata's encrypted files (which the police did manage to decrypt) and plenty
of IRC and server logs among other things.

A quick overview of the investigation suggests to me and the Swedish police
did a pretty damn thorough job investigating. The IRC logs start at page 435
in the FUP, though they are mostly in Swedish.

As far as I can tell, the investigators have very solid evidence and going to
the length they did to arrests anakata seems reasonable. That is not to
comment on his time as 'häktad'.

~~~
belorn
The investigation was fine. Its everything else that aren't. I can't see how
you can support the claim that the length they did to arrests anakata was
reasonable.

The use of counter terrorists personal and facilities. Three months in
solitary confinement. Lies given to the defendant mother and the denying of
her request for information regarding the whereabouts of her son. The lies to
media about why he was extradited. The denying of lawyer. And last, the
restriction to talk to his family members (and lawyer) for several days/weeks.

Had this been a non-political matter, then it would had been a regular case
with regular results. It wouldn't been a blimp on the HN radar. Sadly, because
of how it was handled, its now a mess.

~~~
pathy
I have not read about how the extradition was handled (counter-terrorism
things that is, in which document is that?).

The three months wasn't strictly solitary as far as I can tell but it gets
spun to all hell every time 'häkte' is mentioned so I don't know what is true
or not. Somehow the fact that he can't get a graphical calculator is more
important than what he is accused of. If that is not spin I don't know what
is.

As for the lies to the media, denying lawyer etc; sources? There is so much
newly released data so I don't know where to look to find it so an indication
in the right direction would be helpful.

Lastly, the matter is political because anakata, and the others, allegedly
released a lot of protected identities, hacked government related services as
well as a bank. The identities are protected for a reason (police, domestic
violence, witnesses and so forth). This is a very high profile case with
influential interests on both sides (TPB/Wikileaks supporters on one side and
Swedish govt/Nordea/Logica on the other), thus it appears on HN.

Edit: I forgot, if it is indeed the case that he has been treated in ways that
are not up to scratch with what we expect from countries with respectable rule
of law then that is of course worrying and will hopefully come to light during
the trial, or afterwards.

~~~
belorn
While I normally applaud the asking for sources, when the main article has
both base data as well as linked blogs, some expectation of honest attempt of
self-research is expected. However, here is some short number of links. More
could probably be found if I was really digging.

If one want the relative short version, check out the blog post
(<http://qnrq.se/sweden-kidnapped-anakata/>) or torrentfreak post
([https://torrentfreak.com/sweden-kidnapped-my-friend-
pirate-b...](https://torrentfreak.com/sweden-kidnapped-my-friend-pirate-bay-
co-founder-anakata-120810/)) about that blog post.

For each separate point:

use of counter-terrorism resources: [http://www.ibtimes.com/pirate-bay-
founder-gottfrid-svartholm...](http://www.ibtimes.com/pirate-bay-founder-
gottfrid-svartholm-allegedly-arrested-over-tax-hack-not-piracy-779721)

strictly solitary: [http://nyheter24.se/nyheter/internet/730683-pirate-bay-
grund...](http://nyheter24.se/nyheter/internet/730683-pirate-bay-grundarens-
mamma-vadjar-till-amnesty).

I would add that sweden do not have solitary treatment as an separate thing.
It has 'häkte' with additional restrictions. In this case, the additional
restrictions meant no talking to other prisoners. One hour per day of rest
outside the cell, but strictly alone. One hour of visitation for the family
per week, through only if the police had time. If that can be translated to
the US version of solitary confinement is up to the reader to decide.

lies to the media and mother:
([http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/382964/20120911/gottfrid-s...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/382964/20120911/gottfrid-
svartholm-deported-pirate-bay-torrent-file.htm)) and
([http://nyheter24.se/nyheter/internet/727383-pirate-bay-
grund...](http://nyheter24.se/nyheter/internet/727383-pirate-bay-grundarens-
mamma-trott-pa-logner)).

They initially claimed that he was deported _because of a revoked passport_.
Once in Sweden, they changed their tune. Saying something in false pretense,
then changing it once the circumstances is more favorable is the definition of
a lie.

denying lawyer access: See above link. Covers that too there. Check the linked
blog article, and see statements from the mother. Want links for that too? An
other source: ([http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/svartholm-warg-anhallen-
for...](http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/svartholm-warg-anhallen-for-
dataintrang))

Last, I would like to add that this is likely not to effect the trial. Swedish
law do not address those kind of circumstances when determining guilt. If
Gottfrid Svartholm lawyers brings it up, it could be an argument for lowering
any sentence but other than that, its unlikely to be even brought up.

------
Sanjikun77
guys check out page 23 unix line permission -> table-> "kurwa" kurwa means
whore/slut in polish damn polish ppl trolling hard

